# Has anybody taken Ciprofloxacin for UTI



## merakola

Hi ladies. I just wanted to know if any of you have taken Ciprofloxacin to treat UTI while being pregnant. 

My doctor called not to long ago and told me I had one and prescribed this. I did some research and its a category C. They have tested it on animals and saw that it did cause birth defects on the animals. 

I just wanted to hear any experiences if anybody has taken it.:flower:


----------



## x__amour

Hm. I have not. You can take Azo for the burning sensation but I don't know about anti-biotics. Sorry love! :hugs:


----------



## krys

Me! I've had three UTI's since I've been pregnant (I had never even had one before!!). Each time, they've given me something different.


----------



## merakola

x__amour said:


> Hm. I have not. You can take Azo for the burning sensation but I don't know about anti-biotics. Sorry love! :hugs:

Thankfully Im not getting any burning at all. They said they wanted to me fix it before it gets any worse :shrug: I called them a second time and made sure the nurse knew I was pregnant and asked if it was okay for me to still take it. She sounded pretty positive about taking it..:shrug: I dunno maybe Im just being paranoid.


----------



## merakola

krys said:


> Me! I've had three UTI's since I've been pregnant (I had never even had one before!!). Each time, they've given me something different.

Wow!:wacko: How far along were you when you took the ciprofloxacin?


----------



## x__amour

merakola said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Hm. I have not. You can take Azo for the burning sensation but I don't know about anti-biotics. Sorry love! :hugs:
> 
> Thankfully Im not getting any burning at all. They said they wanted to me fix it before it gets any worse :shrug: I called them a second time and made sure the nurse knew I was pregnant and asked if it was okay for me to still take it. She sounded pretty positive about taking it..:shrug: I dunno maybe Im just being paranoid.Click to expand...

I think it should be okay then! They would never prescribe anything that could be potentially harmful but well done double checking! :thumbup:


----------



## merakola

x__amour said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Hm. I have not. You can take Azo for the burning sensation but I don't know about anti-biotics. Sorry love! :hugs:
> 
> Thankfully Im not getting any burning at all. They said they wanted to me fix it before it gets any worse :shrug: I called them a second time and made sure the nurse knew I was pregnant and asked if it was okay for me to still take it. She sounded pretty positive about taking it..:shrug: I dunno maybe Im just being paranoid.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it should be okay then! They would never prescribe anything that could be potentially harmful but well done double checking! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yea I thought the same thing. Surely they wouldnt do that. Google is the devil!!:devil: Just going to trust me doctor.


----------



## krys

merakola said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Me! I've had three UTI's since I've been pregnant (I had never even had one before!!). Each time, they've given me something different.
> 
> Wow!:wacko: How far along were you when you took the ciprofloxacin?Click to expand...

20-something weeks :flower:


----------



## merakola

krys said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> Me! I've had three UTI's since I've been pregnant (I had never even had one before!!). Each time, they've given me something different.
> 
> Wow!:wacko: How far along were you when you took the ciprofloxacin?Click to expand...
> 
> 20-something weeks :flower:Click to expand...


Oh okay well not to far from where im at. Feeling A lot better now on taking it. :flower: Thanks again ladies. 

Did they tell you why when they gave you different ones each time ?


----------



## x__amour

When I was 17 weeks my idiotic cat bit me and it got infected and I was on anti-biotics for that. I just wish I could remember what kind. :-k


----------



## merakola

x__amour said:


> When I was 17 weeks my idiotic cat bit me and it got infected and I was on anti-biotics for that. I just wish I could remember what kind. :-k

:shock:it bit you! 
do you remember how long you were on the antibiotics?
I know they prescribed for 7 days.


----------



## krys

merakola said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> Me! I've had three UTI's since I've been pregnant (I had never even had one before!!). Each time, they've given me something different.
> 
> Wow!:wacko: How far along were you when you took the ciprofloxacin?Click to expand...
> 
> 20-something weeks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay well not to far from where im at. Feeling A lot better now on taking it. :flower: Thanks again ladies.
> 
> Did they tell you why when they gave you different ones each time ?Click to expand...


My ob/gyn prescribed one, primary care physician prescribed one, and an urgent care physician prescribed the other lol. I guess they all prefer different antibiotics :shrug:


----------



## merakola

krys said:


> My ob/gyn prescribed one, primary care physician prescribed one, and an urgent care physician prescribed the other lol. I guess they all prefer different antibiotics :shrug:

Ohhhhhh I see. Well I guess Ill just trust my doc. Im sure they wouldnt give it to me if it was harmful and Im glad Im not the only person that it was prescribed to :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

merakola said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> When I was 17 weeks my idiotic cat bit me and it got infected and I was on anti-biotics for that. I just wish I could remember what kind. :-k
> 
> :shock:it bit you!
> do you remember how long you were on the antibiotics?
> I know they prescribed for 7 days.Click to expand...

Yeah, the little shit. :lol:
I was giving him a bath and he almost bit right through my finger. I want to say I was on them for a week. I'm on anti-biotics right now for sinusitis for 2 weeks! UGH! 6 pills a day! :x


----------



## merakola

x__amour said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> When I was 17 weeks my idiotic cat bit me and it got infected and I was on anti-biotics for that. I just wish I could remember what kind. :-k
> 
> :shock:it bit you!
> do you remember how long you were on the antibiotics?
> I know they prescribed for 7 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the little shit. :lol:
> I was giving him a bath and he almost bit right through my finger. I want to say I was on them for a week. I'm on anti-biotics right now for sinusitis for 2 weeks! UGH! 6 pills a day! :xClick to expand...

OMG. i wouldve went crazy on that cat !:haha: But gosh 6 pills. Ugh :hugs: sorry you have to go threw that. I hate hate hate taking pills! 
I use to have epilepsy when I was little and I had to take medication eeveryday two in the morning two at night and I hated it! At one point I just stop taking it (yea very bad idea :dohh:) but luckily I didnt have it anymore and didnt need the medication


----------



## x__amour

merakola said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> When I was 17 weeks my idiotic cat bit me and it got infected and I was on anti-biotics for that. I just wish I could remember what kind. :-k
> 
> :shock:it bit you!
> do you remember how long you were on the antibiotics?
> I know they prescribed for 7 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the little shit. :lol:
> I was giving him a bath and he almost bit right through my finger. I want to say I was on them for a week. I'm on anti-biotics right now for sinusitis for 2 weeks! UGH! 6 pills a day! :xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG. i wouldve went crazy on that cat !:haha: But gosh 6 pills. Ugh :hugs: sorry you have to go threw that. I hate hate hate taking pills!
> I use to have epilepsy when I was little and I had to take medication eeveryday two in the morning two at night and I hated it! At one point I just stop taking it (yea very bad idea :dohh:) but luckily I didnt have it anymore and didnt need the medicationClick to expand...

Yeah, I was pissed. Haha. I gave them away after I had Tori, I had no more emotional attachment to them! I take a lot of pills for sleeping, ugh. I hate it. And heartburn, pregnancy gave me heartburn every single day and I still have it. Sorry to hear about your epilepsy. My dad has epilepsy but I just recently found out he hasn't been taking pills for a year+ because my mom is so hyped up on drugs that he can't afford his. I'm so pissed about it.


----------



## merakola

x__amour said:


> Yeah, I was pissed. Haha. I gave them away after I had Tori, I had no more emotional attachment to them! I take a lot of pills for sleeping, ugh. I hate it. And heartburn, pregnancy gave me heartburn every single day and I still have it. Sorry to hear about your epilepsy. My dad has epilepsy but I just recently found out he hasn't been taking pills for a year+ because my mom is so hyped up on drugs that he can't afford his. I'm so pissed about it.

Awww poo. Sorry you have to go through so much stuff:hugs:..Epilepsy is not something fun to deal with, very thankful its over with ( although I had a scare not to long ago but it was something totally different thankfully) Are the pill at least working for the heartburn and everything. And could you dad get medicare so he can afford his meds?


----------



## x__amour

merakola said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was pissed. Haha. I gave them away after I had Tori, I had no more emotional attachment to them! I take a lot of pills for sleeping, ugh. I hate it. And heartburn, pregnancy gave me heartburn every single day and I still have it. Sorry to hear about your epilepsy. My dad has epilepsy but I just recently found out he hasn't been taking pills for a year+ because my mom is so hyped up on drugs that he can't afford his. I'm so pissed about it.
> 
> Awww poo. Sorry you have to go through so much stuff:hugs:..Epilepsy is not something fun to deal with, very thankful its over with ( although I had a scare not to long ago but it was something totally different thankfully) Are the pill at least working for the heartburn and everything. And could you dad get medicare so he can afford his meds?Click to expand...

My dad makes far too much for Medicare or Medicaid. It's a long story. My dad makes six figures a year but doesn't touch any of it, it sucks. :sad1:


----------



## merakola

x__amour said:


> My dad makes far too much for Medicare or Medicaid. It's a long story. My dad makes six figures a year but doesn't touch any of it, it sucks. :sad1:

Oh wow. that does suck :nope:. Well I do hope that things get better and he gets his meds asap because that can be a scarey thing.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## rainbows_x

I was on it a couple times in pregnancy, had lots of UTI's!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I was given Keflex and Amoxocillin for UTI.


----------



## candicex

I have been put on 3 different kinda of anti-biodics each getting stronger as the other didn't work. I am currently on Nitrofurantoin and have been on them for 3 weeks, I have to keep taking them till I am 37 weeks pregnant, cause I kept constantly getting the UTI back =(! But these have been working great so far =D 

I think the anti-biodic your on is the safest one, I got put on it but it didn't work so had to be put on stronger ones


----------



## merakola

candicex said:


> I have been put on 3 different kinda of anti-biodics each getting stronger as the other didn't work. I am currently on Nitrofurantoin and have been on them for 3 weeks, I have to keep taking them till I am 37 weeks pregnant, cause I kept constantly getting the UTI back =(! But these have been working great so far =D
> 
> I think the anti-biodic your on is the safest one, I got put on it but it didn't work so had to be put on stronger ones

Oh poo. :hugs: Sorry they keep coming back, those thing are not comfortable at ALL. But yet I start taking them today ; feeling a lot better about taking them now. I was doing all this research on google about them and all the information I was given just totally freaked me out


----------



## candicex

merakola said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> I have been put on 3 different kinda of anti-biodics each getting stronger as the other didn't work. I am currently on Nitrofurantoin and have been on them for 3 weeks, I have to keep taking them till I am 37 weeks pregnant, cause I kept constantly getting the UTI back =(! But these have been working great so far =D
> 
> I think the anti-biodic your on is the safest one, I got put on it but it didn't work so had to be put on stronger ones
> 
> Oh poo. :hugs: Sorry they keep coming back, those thing are not comfortable at ALL. But yet I start taking them today ; feeling a lot better about taking them now. I was doing all this research on google about them and all the information I was given just totally freaked me outClick to expand...

Yea they are horrible! And apparently you are prone to get them post-birth if you've had them during your pregnancy >.< I do the same thing a research everything online,and then freak myself out lol it's hard not to do it! But I'm glad your feeling better :hugs:


----------

